# Thorowgood Saddles?



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm riding in a Thorowgood T4 at the moment and my horse has shark fin withers. After spending many years in an Orthoflex and swearing I would never have a "traditional" treed saddle again, my Orthoflex wore out and as the company is very American and has little presence out here in the UK, I was pretty SOL for getting it fixed properly. My ex-yard owner was selling the T4 and offered it to me for a reasonable price. It fit my horse, so I gave up my anti-traditional tree point of view. The horse is going well in it, and they are very adjustable, so if the horse changes shape a bit, it should not be too hard to readjust the saddle without going wild.

I ride dressage most of the time and this thing is GP saddle. So not ideal in that sense, but it doesn't put you in a bad position for flatwork (actually, it's better than the Orthoflex on that front) and when my yard owner opens up our jump field and XC course for the season, we will be sorted.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I definitely would prefer Thorowgood over Wintec!


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Addendum: they make special high withered ones (what my horse is in), so definitely go for one of them if yours has big withers. I doubt the standard ones will fit a high withered horse.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Let's see. I have the T4 synthetic GP saddle, the T8 half leather dressage saddle, and the T8 half leather GP saddle. Suffice to say, yes I absolutely love them, particularly for jumping. It has a nice deep sticky seat. You can sit out the worst behavior in those things. Very well balanced and they fit most horses very well. The make high wither models for the GP saddles, not the jumping saddle. I jump in the GP, so it's a non issue. All are wool flocked and have adjustable gullets. Love everything about them.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I like them a lot, comfortable, lots of size options for different back shapes and widths. They seem to last a long time even in through the abuse of lesson programs. Prefer them a 100 times more than a wintec.


----------

